# The Word on Felt F65X



## jammer

I've been putting off the purchase of a new CX bike until I see in person the Felt F65X, but have been told by the LBS's that they won't be out until MARCH now. What is everyone else hearing if anything? 

I don't think I'll wait that long to purchase my new bike as the other choices in that range are also ver nice bikes.

CRUX Comp
Ridley x-ride.


----------



## trav16

That's crazy that they have it not coming in until March now. At that point you are halfway through the model year.

I originally had this bike ordered in September and was informed that it would be November then December then finally January at which point my LBS hooked me up with the F55X for the same price which I am more than happy with. 

LBS said that the Felt rep stated that they were having structural issues with the carbon fork due to the increased brake forces that were being applied to it with the discs. I am happy that they delayed the bike instead of selling me a product that was going to be included in a fork recall later down the road.


----------



## c-lo

I've been looking at this bike too. haven't pulled the trigger yet, but hope to within the next couple months. wondering if the F55 would be the safer option.....


----------



## c-lo

here's the actual notice: Notices - Felt Bicycles


----------



## tmb

That recall notice doesn't say anything about the '12 F65X, it's about some of the F series road bikes from '11.


----------



## protijy

I called a local shop and they said that Felt was reporting that would ship 1/27....


----------



## protijy

I just took delivery of my F65X looks great can't wait to set it up proper but for now I'm happy with the OEM parts. I will update with weights and impressions


----------



## arctic hawk

protijy said:


> I just took delivery of my F65X looks great can't wait to set it up proper but for now I'm happy with the OEM parts. I will update with weights and impressions


Pictures!!!!


----------



## protijy

Till I ppick up my SDG ibeam saddle and post I had to flip the setback post (why do all bikes come with setback posts...) to get a decent fit but I rode it to work today...

I'll fit up my tubies (A23s on Tune hubs with rocket ron tires) and weigh it up stock and in race mode.


Untitled by Protijy, on Flickr


----------



## simonaway427

beautiful!


----------



## protijy

Crank seem a bit cheap... well they are but worse then expected I had to chase the threads to get the Crankbrothers pedals in.... pedals are fine I used them on 2 other bikes so far so it was def the cranks...

I will likely be replacing them with something else before race season.

The bars are 42cm I was expecting 40cm for a 50cm bike... I'll see how I like them feel a bit wide but might be good for CX.

The wheels are heavy (as expected) but seem stout and look nice they will make fin pit wheels and commuter/training wheels.

Downtube routing of detrailuers... not sure I am love with the idea I think I would have liked top tube routing better but time will tell if the cables get gunked up....

Also there are like 15 "warning" stickers on the bike in bright yellow... ****ing lawyers they don't come off easy either gonna spend one night with goo gone and have a pealing party....


----------



## simonaway427

I have a F75x with the same cable routing. I had some really muddy races this year and had no problems at all.

The wheels are heavy (CXR3 from what I can see in your pics?) but very robust and the hubs are really nice. They've taken a beating this year and are still true. They'll be relegated to pit wheel status after the arrival of my tubulars.


----------



## tmb

My LBS wasnt sure if our bikes would be from the current shipment or the next one(mid-feb), hopefully this one);.

I'll be curious to hear the weight for a 50cm, that's the size I ordered for my soon-to-be-wife.

Just how heavy are those wheels?

Looking at the spec list, it seemed that the crankset was the weak point. I've been trolling ebay looking for a deal on Force or FSA SLK.

T


----------



## simonaway427

the canti version of the wheel set weighs 3400 grams with tubes and tires. Compare that to a pair of Soul 3.0SL clinchers with 23c's - 2500 grams.


----------



## protijy

I will be weighing everything Thursday night.

3400g was with the cassette? Disk version must weigh 300g more with hubs, rotors, and bolts...

my A23/Tune/Schwable setup weigh 2510g with avid G3 160mm rotors.... (no cassette)


----------



## simonaway427

yes, with 5700 11-25 cassette.


----------



## tmb

AHHH! Including cassette, that makes more sense. Thanks for the info.


----------



## simonaway427

And the Soul 3.0's had an Ultegra cassette installed as well (12-25)


----------



## redway

*where?*



protijy said:


> I just took delivery of my F65X looks great can't wait to set it up proper but for now I'm happy with the OEM parts. I will update with weights and impressions


Where is your LBS? I'm in the SF Bay Area and haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## tmb

protijy-
Can u comfirm 130bcd on the crankset?

Thanks
T


----------



## protijy

I'll look at the cranks see what the bolt pattern is they gotta go anyway though I swear I can feel them flex and I only weigh 125lbs....

Weighed the bike last night
Bone stock with Specialized Z cage (36g) complete bike was 20.05lbs (50cm)


----------



## trav16

Sweet looking bike. Cool to finally see one actually in possession of someone. Any chance for more pics?

Thanks!


----------



## pivo

Any ideas on how this Felt compares to a Focus Mares AX 2.0 Disc (2012)?


----------



## Tango1

I picked my F65x 53cm up Fri night. Put 35 miles on it today riding gravel and light packed snow in MN. Overall a great riding bike. Great looking in person also. I flipped and dropped the stem, swapped the saddle and seat post immediately, otherwise rode it stock. Front BB5 was a nightmare to get adjusted and the drive side crank came loose 19 mi in. (10mm wrench required) Got those things handled and rode without issues. No real complaints on the crankset stiffness. I'm 140 lbs. It's what I'd expect for a $1650 bike. The front end is very solid and tracks very well in the rough gravel. The carbon fork is impressive especially at speed. Got up to 30 mph a couple times. Love the geometry, feels like my road bike setup vs some of the ultra relaxed upright gravel/cx bikes out now. Have a set of Stans 340s with WTB hubs setup tubeless that I'll try next week. Also tried the Spec Crux disc. Nice bike but overpriced compared to the F65x. 40 mi ride scheduled tomorrow.


----------



## Penobscotbear

I also would love to know if anyone has ridden the Focus Mares with disk. It would be nice to have a side by side comparison.

Thanks.


----------



## Penobscotbear

Btw, here is a decent review of the f65 at that's what she said about your bike blog. I couldn't post link because of my post count.


----------



## XLNC

I live in Ontario Canada and have been in contact with the Felt listed dealers in my area (just Friday night actually) and they said they "have yet to receive them in Canada." 

Regarding the S300 cranks - isn't a bit strange that they're the crank on the F3X Carbon SRAM Red set up as well as the F65X?


----------



## swagman

i've been trying to find information from real people (not press or industry) on this bike and so far this thread seems to be the best thing out there. 

so, i find myself without a road bike for the coming season (sold mine to pay for 1/2 of a new mountain bike) and i know will be getting into cross biking in 2012, and possibly winter biking. so my plan is to get a cross bike with road racey geometry that i can use with slicks this spring and summer (i do fast group rides, no races, and really fast commuting for exercise). (I plan on buying a proper road bike in the spring of 2013 so this bike's use on the road will be one season only.)

i decided on an aluminium bike with a carbon fork to get the "best" mix of comfort, lightness and durability for the type of biking i'll be doing. i also decided that i want discs since they will surely be on every bike within the next 5 years so i'll be able to upgrade the parts without needing a new frame. i'd like to keep the price under 2k.

i'm 6"2 with a 32-inch inseam, so i have shorter legs than most guys my height but a longer upper body in proportion. i should mention that i typically buy bikes for the VERY long haul so i like something that's solid and upgradeable with a visual look that's nice but not too flashy or trendy looking. i'm not a weigfht weenie but i would like to keep it close to or under 20lbs if possible.

i looked at most of the offerings available in my area and these are my notes: 

- Stevens 2012 "Vapour": this is a VERY nice looking bike, good racing geometry and great components (easton wheels, ultegra parts). but it's out of my price range at almost 3000... also the aluminium is 6061 series, which is low grade for a bike of this price and a touch heavier than the 7005 on the Felt.

- Focus 2012 "Mares AX 2.0 Disc": good price (1750), i love the 105 and have great faith in tektro over the usual avid brakes that i'm seeing. but... this bike is incredibly overbuilt - that gigantic fork is hideous, like something on a hybrid from 10 years ago. and the rear triangle is way too weird and beefy for my taste. also the geometry is more stand-up and the complete bike is very heavy (22lbs) so i can't see myself riding it on the road. i also find focus bikes to be really ugly in general, i don't like the colours and find the paintjobs substandard. [finally, i can't truck with the prominent "Made In Germany" stickers on their bikes. everyone knows their frames are made in Asia like every other similar bike in this price range. i'm not looking to open an East vs West debate here as i have NO opinion on that. i just don't like the shady pro-Euro marketing. we all know the difference between "made" and "assembled", so if a company dances around that, it annoys me. on the other hand, make no issue of it and i won't either..)

- Specialized 2012 "Crux Disc: - in terms of the bike itself, you can tell it's well made with good welds and a well-done paint job. it's very well put together in the way that the bikes from the big vendors like cannondale, trek, specialized tend to be. i'd say it doesn't have that "boutique" feel you sometimes see with smaller marques, where various components are mixed together for no apparent or explained reason. on the downside, i feel that at 2100 it's 200-300 too expensive and there's nothing really appealing about it visually. my overall impression is "meh"

- Felt 2012 "F65x" - as usual, i really like felt's styling and parts selection. the simple black and white paint job really does it for me. i like that this is 7005 series aluminium but the price is a very reasonable 1750. geometry seems to be the "raciest" of the lot, and although i dislike compact frames for tall riders like me, this is nothing like what you see coming from companies like giant or norco (where there's almost no frame and it looks like you're riding a seatpost connected directly to the wheels and drivetrain.) on the downside, i'm not sure about the Apex group - seems like it's not even at the level of a 105, which to me is the entry level for my budget. i love the BB30 too.

Overall though, I'm gonna go with the Felt, since it's got the best combinations of pluses at the right price. i'm not sure about Sram Apex and may shell out for an upgraded crank or shifters. 

Overall, I'm very surprised at the build weights for these bikes though. if the pp's size 50 comes in over 20 lbs stock, then it will surely be almost 21 lbs in a 58/XL for me. since the frame and forK are surely light enough and there are loads of non-disc alu/carbon cross bikes that come in under 20 bls, i have to assume that the extra weight is coming from the wheelsets, rotors and mechanical disc brakes, right?

anyway, i thought i'd contribute to the thread since cross bikes with discs are gaining interest... i'm pretty excited about this kind of bike coming on the market, especially its potential as a do-all bike for the non-crazy people (unlike me) who don't feel they need a handful (or more!) of bikes...


----------



## Penobscotbear

I think this is an appropriate question in this discussion: how many people are on the disc bandwagon but are waiting to see what bikes and compOnents come out next year? I can't wait to pony up for a disc CX bike, but would hate to "settle" for a bike this year to see a maker bring something out I like better next year.

I am loving the Felt 65! Maybe it will come down in price next year.


----------



## Tango1

Swagman; that's an accurate overview on the cx disc bikes out there. I now have 200 gravel mi on my F65x since Friday and really like it. I think its a great bike and a super value. I also rode the Spec and while a nice ride, its just overpriced compared to the Felt. The Felt geometry is very "road-like" which I think contributes to the performance on the bike. I suspect the wheels are heavy, haven't weighed them yet. I have a set of Stan's 340s but am waiting for tires to come in. Like most bikes, upgrading the wheels is the place to spend money. I don't see much room to drop the price, but the way I see it, the bike is so good that adding hydraulic discs down the road will be money well spent. I've got carbon road and mtn bikes that I am not this pleased with! Regarding the Apex, I am very happy with it so far. Ive been very happy with all my SRAM road groups. Have Red, Rival and Apex and aside from the weight and carbon levers, Apex works just as well as Red, but I don't feel bad coming home with the bike covered in mud and salt after a gravel ride. Additionally, SRAMs service/support has been excellent for me over the years. Certainly not picking on Shimano, great stuff, but for the money/weight/service I've been very happy with their groups. I also feel the single shift lever is an advantage when it's cold and you're wearing gloves etc. (I'm in MN)


----------



## over0066

Tango1: Where did you get yours? I too am in MN. The dealer I have been talking to told me 1-2 weeks ago the felt rep told him they are scratching the f65x for this season. I have begun to look elsewhere (giving up on cx with disc). I am confused. Any issue that you can see or foresee with your fork?

I am jealous...


----------



## Tango1

Over0066: got mine at Boehms in Mendota Hts. They have 2 stores, 1 in St Paul also. Call and ask for Tom, the owner or Mgr., very nice to work with. He's got a good rep that sent my bikes ASAP. They actually ordered me a 50 and a 53 so I could size properly. Went with the 53. Best price in town too. I shopped everyone last Fall. This is my gravel / Almanzo bike. No worries at all about the fork. I pulled it to inspect this weekend. Man, is it overbuilt. I have Niner carbon forks on my mtn bikes and the Felt is just as nice looking. It's super burly around the crown area. Nothing at all concerns me on the fork. Got the bike up to 34 on some paved descents Sunday and it's rock solid. Really reminds me of a good carbon road bike. I'm not a hardcore CX competitor, so the slight weight penalty you pay for the discs vs cantis is irrelevant. The stopping power and modulation on the gravel, in the snow and on salty, rainy roads makes it the only way to fly for me. I bet hydraulic disc shifters will be out in a yr anyway and then game really changes. Hold out for the discs. Give Boehms a call.


----------



## swagman

i know i spoke to shops in both Ontario and Quebec as recently as last week, and they both said their dealer was expecting to start shipping bikes north "soon". No word of recalls, problems with the forks or anything of that sort, but i can see how a canadian distributor could be out of the loop compared to a US one...


----------



## tmb

Our bikes will be in tomorrow!! I'll be stripping mine down and weighting everything. Might as well do it while it's clean.


----------



## tmb

Picked up bikes today!! Just had enough time to unpack the 57cm and weigh a few parts. I'll list what I got now and do a complete list and ride report sun or mon. Got a 40-50mi shakedown ride planned for Sat.

Wheelset 1979g(w/ rim tape), front 862, rear 1117.

Fork 526g(uncut) w/ full carbon steerer!!!!

Stem 144g(110mm)

Seatpost 255g(300mm)

Cassette 256g

Tires 400g each

Skewers 124g/pr

Rotors 85g(f), 68g(r)

Both bikes will be getting a few upgrades(carbon post, hbars, stem, personal saddle, color matched hoods/tape/ housing) when being built so I'll work up stock weight and tuned weight.

T


----------



## swagman

hey tmb, that's great info. do post the real frame weights if you ever get around to measuring it. can't wait to test ride this bike!


----------



## XLNC

In my mind, I've already bought this bike and upgraded to a Force drivetrain......

On the other hand, the Toronto Bike Show is only a few weeks away, so I'll wait it out to see if I can get suckered into any deals for whatever catches my fancy.


----------



## tmb

Well in my haste and excitement to build the bikes for Sat ride(that didnt happen), I forgot to weigh my 57cm frame!! DOH!

I do have frame weight for the 50cm tho. 1641g w/ BB bearings.

My complete stock 57cm is 20.09lbs, according to my Park hanging scale. 
After Stage One Upgrade package, which includes Felt Devox 44cm carbon h-bars, FSA K-Force carbon seatpost, WTB Devo saddle, Maxxis Raze 35c tires, Jagwire Racer shifter cables, and Aerozine Ti skewers, it weighs 19.07lbs.

Stage Two(wheelset & crankset) will have to wait until I hear from H&R Block

Sat ride was cancelled due to winter actually arriving here in SE Mich, blowing snow and wind chill of -4f. I have Thur off, so hoping to get out then.


Some random ramblings from the buildups-

These fit large! At 5'10-11", I might have gotten away w/ a 55cm. My bro is a touch shorter than me, he certainly could have done a 55cm. And my fiance, at 5'2-3", well the 50cm is too big for her(zero standover room). We had to get a 47cm coming. So if cx racing is in your future with this bike, look at the sizing carefully.

The full carbon tapered steerer was a VERY nice surprise.

The loose ball & cage headset bearings, not so nice of a surprise. Ball & cage headset? Really? In 2012? On a bike that is pushing the $2000 price point? This is my one and only major complaint with this bike.

Of the 3 bikes, not an ugly weld to be found.

Stock Felt h-bars are boat anchors at 430g! Come on Felt, it's not that hard to spec an alium bar under 300g.

Stock Felt SL stem is a nice item at 144g, making h-bars seem even more out of place.

The frame and fork seem well made, the brakes set up easily, paint & decals are all clean and straight.

White stock saddle is a horrible idea, it got dirty just building the bike.

I really dig the graphics. The American Classic 29er wheelset that I've got my eye on should match nicely.

The lightweight aftermarket rotors are a nice touch.

See, I told you it was going to be random!

My brother has a short pavement/ dirt ride on his and was very happy with the handling and ride.

I hope that helps anyone looking for info.

T


----------



## simonaway427

i tend to agree about Felt's sizing.

I'm 6'0 and my 57cm F75x was a tad big in stock trim (110mm stem). I've since switched to a 100mm stem and its a lot better. I too probably could have got away with a 55cm


----------



## Bluff Rider

The Felt F65X is alive and well and for sale at Boehm's Cycle in Mendota Heights, MN! Stop in and see the bike and put in your order today.


----------



## tmb

Ok, got a couple rides on the new bike. Thur was a short shakedown ride in horrible, sloppy condition. Today was a good hard 2hrs.

After thurs ride, I changed 110mm stem for a 100(paired w/ a 25mm offset post). I like the setup much better though I may try a 90mm or 0 offset post w/ 110 stem.

Anyways, on to the ride.

I can't say it enough, I am super impressed with the ride quality! The aluim frame was my biggest concern when ordering the bike. While we may do a few cx races, it'll be mostly for dirt road races and long adventure rides so ride quality is important. I'm sure the carbon post, h-bar and 35c tires helped that.

My current dirt road rig is a rigid 29er singlespeed Redline Monocog, so to say the 65x is quite a bit snappier is a given.

The drivetrain needed a quick tuneup after things settled in during the 1st ride, but work flawlessly today. When I remembered to shift that is! It's hard to get away from SS mentality sometimes.

I live in SE Mich, so climbing and desending is a relative term but I was pleased w/ how it felt doing both.

We are signed up for a couple of longish(50-60mi) and hilly dirt road races nxt month so we will be putting on some miles soon. Hope to upgrade wheelset and maybe cranks before the races. Looking at Stans Crest 29, and Sram Force cranks.

My LOOK roadie may spend a lot of time hanging on a hook this yr!

My mother hung me on a hook once. Once! (name that movie!)

T


----------



## zeppman

Hey everyone,

This is my first post here (would of started my own but it seems I can't until I have 5 replies), but how does the Felt 75 (or 65) compare to the Kona Jake or JTS? I'm in the market for a cross bike, but being new to all of this, I really have no idea what I want. The Felt does interest me.


----------



## c-lo

sounds like you need to get to your LBS and test out a few. if you've never been on a cross bike you might consider getting measured too. not that it's necessary, but for best fit it would be nice.


----------



## zeppman

well I wanted to go into detail but I didn't want to hijack the thread. I've been to my lbs and rode the JTS and a salsa double casseroll (not really a cross bike). I have also ridden cannondale caadx 6. 

Basically I've always ridden a MTB, both hard tail and FS. I am now looking for a fun, quick bike that can do it all... road, gravel trails and fire roads, and occasionally commute (about 20 miles RT). I'd like to keep it around $1500, but for a great bike I could go a little higher. As of now I have no plans to race. 

I'm looking for advice because I'm really unsure about what I would be happiest with. I've been told that aluminum rides too harsh while others tell me that steel is heavy and slow. I've come close to purchasing the kona JTS, but then I think maybe I will really miss out on the lively feel of steel... or I come across another really nice looking bike like the Felt... 

Any suggestions? Is a $1700 cross bike overkill for someone like me?


----------



## c-lo

No, I don't think so. I came from MTB's as well and race both. Aluminum or steel. search on the cross forum and you'll find some good info on both. 

If you aren't racing you could consider steel....I've talked to some guys who swear by it. 

since you've come from the MTB world you might want to stick with aluminum.


----------



## swagman

remember that one of the main reasons for this thread is that a bunch of us are interested in the f65x not only as a cross bike, but as one of the new cross bikes that feature disc brakes. 

for your situation, keep mind that since disc braking on cross bikes is a very new thing (this is year 01, basically), a lot of the talk on this thread is among "early adopters" who are willing to accept higher weight and price in exchange for the benefits of this new braking option. to me it's the best of that relatively small lot, which is why i'm hanging around here so much, (i want to make sure the frame is a keeper and that there's a clear upgrade path once there are more and lighter brakeset options...)

since there aren't any disc options for cross bikes built into the big manufacturers current groupsets (there's no "Shimano 105 disc", for example), the bikes available at this point in time (see above in this thread for an overview) have a bit of a "mix-and-match" aspect to them when it comes to components. whether or not that's a good thing ("wow, custom!") or bad thing ("ugh, frankenbike...") is debatable, but it's a fact that it raises the price of these bikes by a few hundred dollars. on a comparative non-disc model, the buyer would enjoy the economies of scale that comes into play when a manufacturer specs a whole bike in Shimano 105 or SRAM Rival. this is the categories known as the "$1000 sport bike" or "$2000 road bike" or "$3000 dual-suspension mountain bike" are filled with very similar-looking bikes. we're just not there yet in the "cross bike with discs"s department. 

so i'd say, if you're not looking for disc brakes, then go for the kona JTS. in the "sub $2000cross bike" class, i think it's the best made and most attractive, and it's got a great balance of light weight vs low cost vs ruggedness. as for the steel vs aluminium argument, few of us are really good enough cyclists to tell the ride difference between various frame compositions once we're actually rolling. when you pick it up, an aluminium frame + carbon fork setup is noticeably lighter than a comparatively spec'd steel bike, though it's obviously not as bombproof as something like a surly or soma. full carbon is out of your price range anyway as well.


----------



## zeppman

swagman, thank you for the info. you've pushed me closer to purchasing the kona. and again, I apologize if this is considered thread hijacking, as I would of loved to start my own thread (and probably still will, unless I get all my answers here), but I have to reach 5 posts first.

So just to clarify, basically a bicycle with disc brakes a certain pricepoint will have other "cheaper" components to make up for the extra cost of the disc brakes, than a bike with standard brakes at the same pricepoint? If we compare the Felt F65x with the kona jts, (the Felt is about $70 more) with the exception of the disc brakes, the JTS has better components? Please excuse my ignorance of road/cross bike components, especially when trying to compare SRAM components to Shimano... I'm new to all this. 

Also, if it makes any difference, I'm about 165lb, 6' 1'' with shorter torso and longer legs. I wasn't even considering carbon because I know its beyond my price range. 

Thanks.


----------



## swagman

zeppman, no worries about thread jacking. 

personally i'd say the Kona KTS components are better. i admit that i don't know SRAM all that well, but I asked my 2 local bike shops that sell the Felt how the Apex compares to the Shimano stuff that I know much better (and which is fetured on the Stevens and Focus cross bikes with discs) and both techie said quickly and unequivocally that they're good enough for a 2k cross/road bike, but not as durable and foolproof as the Shimano. (I believe they are a bit heavier too but nothing noticeable.) also, the Felt comes with a BB30 bottom bracket, which is another "early adopter" feature that reduces weight and looks like a winner for the future, but there aren't that many cranks that fit to it. i'd much prefer the Kona's Gossamer tbh. these drawbacks are ok with me, but might not be to someone else.


----------



## swagman

it seems there's a new addition to the line of cross bikes with discs. i was checking something on the specialized site and they've added an entry-level model called the Crux Comp Disc, which is outfitted in Tiagra and comes in at $1800, which is 300$ less than the Crux Comp Apex that's been around for awhile. 

I've found it odd that all of the manufacturers are using the entry-level models to introduce disc brakes.


----------



## jammer

*The decision was made*

As the OP I’m glad to see that there are places that people are able to find F65X’s at their LBS. I was not able to find such a LBS in central Iowa and thus narrowed my options. It came down to the Ridley x-ride, Giant TCX, and the Spec Crux Comp.

I rode all three bikes and liked the Rival components on both the Giant and Ridley, but the Apex was not noticeably any different in the short amount of time I test rode. After riding all three it came down to the Crux or TCX, and at that point I started talking price with the LBS’s that I like dealing with. I was leaning towards the Giant as I am sort of a components junkie, even though I liked the aesthetics the Crux the best.

Doing a bit of research I found that there were still 2011 Crux models available so I asked my LBS what type of savings I could get with the ’11, it’s even a better Spec’d bike than the 2012 bike due to the Pave wheelset and carbon seat post. I ended up saving almost 50% off the original $1950 MRSP on that bike so it became a no brainer at that point. 

I decided to go with the non-disc version of a CX bike due to the fact that I’m not a MTB owner and don’t have several 135 wheelsets laying around to mount various tire options to. However I do have multiple pairs of wheels that will work for mounting tire options to. I’m looking forward to the local gravel races in the next month and then the Fall CX season on this new bike. It can only help me as a road racer.


----------



## zeppman

Stupid noob question, but discs are usually sought after just for their performance in wet and muddy conditions, correct? If I won't be in these situations, especially in a race environment, discs really aren't necessary, right?


----------



## swagman

zeppman, discs are said to offer better stopping power and modulation (control) than cantilevers, and to perform better in the mud and rain. but they're heavier and more difficult to maintain than calipers.


----------



## c-lo

swagman said:


> zeppman, discs are said to offer better stopping power and modulation (control) than cantilevers, and to perform better in the mud and rain. but they're heavier and more difficult to maintain than calipers.


mechanical disc brakes are not hard to maintain. hydro's can be.


----------



## swagman

the plot thickens on my side folks.... a local lbs in my area has a house brand built from aluminium frames that come from one of the big 3 factories in taiwan. they have a "touring or cross" frame that takes disc, which they'll build up with any parts i like.... they base model in sram apex starts at 1300$ canadian. i might be able to kit it out in 105 or Rival and with a carbon or superlight aluminium cockpit for less than the cost of the felt.... headed there on the weekend to check it out


----------



## Tango1

Nothing wrong with that deal. No such thing in my area. At $1650 plus tax I feel my Felt was priced fairly. Post some pics if you go that house brand route.


----------



## tmb

The other disc-equipped bikes were never really an option for me, the shop I race for is a Felt(and Scott) dealer.

I've managed to get a few more good hard rides on the 65x and I've got to say, I really like this bike. It saw some around town duty today, with bob trailer attached. And a couple more dirt road training rides(one nasty muddy one).

Someone said earlier that it had the most road like geo, I'd agree w/ that. It jumps when you stomp on it but still does a decent job of holding a line on the downhill braking bump filled "S" turn in my training loop.

I'm still impressed w/ ride quality for an aluim frame, I'll be trying a 3T zero offset carbon post next. Hopefully, it's equal w/ the 25offset K-Force I've been running.

New wheels landed today, Stans Crest 29! That'll knock almost a lb off it! Too bad the forecast is freezing rain, gonna be a few days before I get to try them out.

Not all is roses and sunshine in Feltville though. I've got 2 complaints.
1st, no way to mount front fender! Only style that can be used is downtube mounted, and then the shifter cables are in the way.

Aaaaand speaking of shifter cables. Open cable sections along downtube? On a bike that is meant to get muddy? We rode in slushy/muddy/snow the other day and so much junk built up on downtube that it froze around cables, making shifting impossible. Good thing we ride SS most of the yr! Internal or top mount would be smarter. Or at least an easy fender mounting option. I'm considering drilling out the cable stops and running full housing. I'll experiment w/ stick on guides first to see how full housing affects shifting.

Overall, I'm still very happy w/ the Felt. It rides good, stable at speed, fairly light, and budget friendly. It's gonna make a great gravel grinder race bike.

T


----------



## c-lo

someone makes some shifter cable/house that you can use to run straight through though I think. be interested to see what you come up with because I'm looking to get this bike in a month or so.


----------



## swagman

update! (not that anyone out there really cares haha.... but hey, maybe someone will)

so i visited my lbs to check out their offering. their frames are beefy things with oversized aluminium tunbes, flattened chainstays and bosses/fixtures for cantis, calipers or discs. i thought the paint was really nice but the welds ugly fillet-brazed affairs with very little sanding or finishing. they looked more like mountain bike joins that what you'd see on a road or cross bike., so that's a tradeoff, and to be expected for a lower-priced frame. i definitely got the vibe that it was a do-anything frame that they chose for their line because it could be a cross, tourer or even a flat-bar hybrid. (they wouldn't tell me which model from the big guys that they repainted, but i'm gonna spend some time googling. i'll probably check the giant site first  )

what was funny was the dude handed me the frame to look at so that he could go take a call, and i realized i was standing right next to their park bike scale, so i gave it a quick weigh in. it was about a 52 and it weighed exactly 3 pounds (1360.77 grams) with no bottom bracket or headset. i think that's pretty decent for cheapish frame?

anyway, they quoted me around 1500 or so for the bike built up with 105, fsa bb/gossamer crankset, easton cockpit, easton carbon cx fork and shimano rs wheels (not sure which set). it looks like a winner to me, but i'm thinking of upgrading the wheels since they carry easton, zipp and some other brands. but i'm not sure which ones to get and even they weren't sure what's out there in terms of sub-32 spoke hubs and rims with no braking surface. i thought of maybe the Easton XC Disc 29" that the stevens vapour comes with. anyone got any ideas? 

if it doesn't work out with these guys i'm gonna go for the felt since it is such a lovely, lovely bike...


----------



## Tango1

Swagman; that sounds cool. Regarding wheels, I'm a big fan of tubeless for everything and have been running my bikes that way for yrs. Road, mtn, cx. I just put a set of Stans Alpha 340 rims/WTB hubs setup tubeless on my Felt. Cut 1.5lbs off the wt and improved riding comfort greatly on gravel. Bike with Shimano SPD XT pedals and 1 cage is 19.75 lbs. No fear of flats now either. The bikes just flies now. Amazing what good wheels do for a bike. Certainly wouldn't want to rain on any of your wheel choices, but Ive had some poor luck with Easton hubs lately and I don't think the XC rims are tubeless ready. Easton tried to fix my hubs 2x. Nice people but no luck. I'm a 140 lb rider and couldn't believe how flexy the Easton rim/hub combo was. Anyway, just my experience. Stan's and WTB or Dura Ace hubs has proven to be a bombproof setup for me. Good luck.


----------



## XLNC

XLNC said:


> In my mind, I've already bought this bike and upgraded to a Force drivetrain......
> 
> On the other hand, the Toronto Bike Show is only a few weeks away, so I'll wait it out to see if I can get suckered into any deals for whatever catches my fancy.




Unfortunately I also went down a different road. At the bike show in Toronto last weekend I was told the Felts STILL aren't "in Canada" yet and I ended up getting (what I believe to be) a better deal on a carbon Trek Cronus CX. 

However, if I'm not put off by the carbon Trek, I'd really like a Felt F3x eventually.


----------



## Shizam

Anybody else have information on the weight for the F65X? I'm looking at a size 57 which @tmb has posted being around 20.09 lbs which seems SUPER light, way way lighter than the Specialized Crux Comp Disc Apex which is the other bike I'm looking at between 21-23lbs depending on where you read. Looking at the spec sheet for the two the F65X (once you put in BB7's) and the Crux seem to be very similar bikes.

I can special order the Felt F65X with BB7's swapped in for $1750 and the Crux is $1850 but they're in stock so I can try them out, can't try the F65X  Anybody in the SF Bay Area have one they wanna show off 

And really, this bike just seems so amazing for the price I feel like I'm missing some catch!


----------



## voodoosand

*Will have one soon*

I just sold my Fuji Cross 2.0 to buy the Felt. I'll be picking it up ideally in the next 4-5 days, either a 55 or 57.
Just wanted to say thanks to tmb and others who have posted info and photos, it's much appreciated! I'll try to help once I get mine. (The only changes I'll be making at purchase are adding full housing for the derailleur and possibly a flared/wider bar, like a 44 or 46cm Salsa Bell Lap).


----------



## Shizam

Awesome, please do and weight too! My LBS can't even order one for another 2 weeks so I have a couple weeks to get more feedback before I pull the trigger.


----------



## tmb

@Shizam, glad I cud help. I considered the upgrade to BB7 but the dollar/gr ratio just wasnt there, I may do it at some point tho.

Two major upgrades I have made tho are new(to me) Force crankset and Stans Crest29 wheelset. The crank didnt drop as much weight as I thought it wud(about 140g) but it does look REALLY good on the bike. The wheels dropped almost a pound(390g). There are lighter wheels out there but for the money, it's tough to beat the stans.

These 2 changes has total bike weight down to 19lbs even. That includes crank bro candy pedals and 2 fsa kforce cages.

As for riding.....

We've got a bunch more miles on the bikes now and one race done. The race was the Sub-9 Death March in the Hoosier Natl Forest, it was a mix of pavement, gravel/dirt roads and singletrack(if u wanted). Two person team race where you plan your own route to old cemeteries as checkpoints. We took 2nd in co-ed class. The Felt's were the perfect tool for the job. So very glad I set us up tubeless! Lots of people getting flats on the chunky gravel. And disc brakes!!! Everyone envied us on the nasty, muddy singletrack/2track desent.

I still think at 5'11", I cud easily gotten a 55cm frame. And if cx racing was my focus, I wud have. But for gravel grinders and long exploring ride w/ my soon to be wife, the 57's longer wheelbase works well for me. Like yesterday's 40-50mi ride that turned into 70mi.....

I am still floored by the ride of this aluim frame. I know the carbon bar/post combo helps, so does the 35c tires ran at 45psi.

I havent really messed w/ the open shifter cable problem yet, spring came early here and the roads have dried out so it kinda fell down my list of things to do. That being said, this wknd's Barry-Roubaix race is calling for rain. Go figure.

T


----------



## Shizam

Thanks for the extra info @tmb, I think this pretty much confirms for me that I'll be getting the Felt, the BB7's are less a weight thing and more a performance thing, I'll certainly be swapping wheels and I've been browsing Force and Rival gear as well.

Man that race sounds friggn' Awesome, hope they have interesting races like that here on the west coast!


----------



## voodoosand

*It's great*

Picked my 55cm up this weekend (I'm 6'1", 86cm inseam, 63cm torso), and it is definitely worth it! I agree that they run a tiny bit on the large size. I was fitted for my old bike recently (a 57cm Fuji Cross 2.0) and was told I needed a shorter stem. When asked about the Felt, the fitter said the 55 would be good as-is. Hopefully that helps people who are trying to figure out their size.

*tmb:* let me know what you figure out for the cabling, I also want as much housing as possible. Right now I'm thinking of just using shift housing liner for the exposed portions. 

*Any owners:* do your rotors make a noise, like cards-in-the-spokes noise? I have plenty of experience with discs, and I think my rear rotor came just barely out of true. No big deal.

*Potential owners:* do it. Let me know if you have questions or need pics/measurements, etc.


----------



## bvan23

*F65X for Road Bike*

Hey everyone, 

I know this has been touched on a few times, but no one seems to feel too strongly one way or the other. I'm a beginner in the world of cycling and started looking for road bikes this season, specifically for exercise. While at my LBS the Felt F65x immediately caught my eye. I got the low down from the guys at the shop regarding cyclocross bikes and what not, and the concensus seemed to be its a win-win situation. 

I envision myself riding 100-200 miles a week, mostly paved roads or path, usually along but occasionally with a group. I would obviously buy some slicks to be a primary tire, but I love the idea of being able to throw the nobby tires back on when I hit some gravel roads or trails up north. 

Is there any reason I SHOULD NOT consider the F75x even though I will primarily be riding road? The geometry seems very close to road specs and being that I'm a beginner, I'm not sure I would even notice a difference. 

Thanks in advance for your thoughts.

bv


----------



## kalare

Felt sounds like a good choice for you, if it's comfortable go for it. There's no reason to believe you need a road bike to bike on the road. I used to grab my MTB bike for 15 mile rides just when I wanted to get out of the house. Geometries need not be too much of a concern for a casual rider such as yourself as long as the bike feels comfortable when you're on it. 



bvan23 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I know this has been touched on a few times, but no one seems to feel too strongly one way or the other. I'm a beginner in the world of cycling and started looking for road bikes this season, specifically for exercise. While at my LBS the Felt F65x immediately caught my eye. I got the low down from the guys at the shop regarding cyclocross bikes and what not, and the concensus seemed to be its a win-win situation.
> 
> I envision myself riding 100-200 miles a week, mostly paved roads or path, usually along but occasionally with a group. I would obviously buy some slicks to be a primary tire, but I love the idea of being able to throw the nobby tires back on when I hit some gravel roads or trails up north.
> 
> Is there any reason I SHOULD NOT consider the F75x even though I will primarily be riding road? The geometry seems very close to road specs and being that I'm a beginner, I'm not sure I would even notice a difference.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your thoughts.
> 
> bv


----------



## protijy

Go with the F65X disks are where its at! 

I use this bike as my jack of all trades....
On rainy days I use its as my road bike as its more stable and disks are better in bad weather.
I commute on it as commuting on my carbon road bike just seems silly 
I do fun recovery rides on it mixing in dirt and road and just having fun.
I will be swapping on my tubulars and swapping on some lighter parts come fall and racing CX 

def the way to go for you I would say!


----------



## arctic hawk

I am hoping that someone would be so kind to post a few more pics... I am on the fence for the 65x or a Ridley X-Fire frame....


----------



## dumalam

More picture would indeed be great. Now, as someone coming from road who has no experience and knowledge of discs, are cyclocross (and road) framesets going to be pretty much the same as the F65X? I mean in terms of hub spacing, mounts for discs, etc. Is it all the same standards as mountain bikes? Or might things change that make this year's, the first year's, disc bike outdated? Would hydraulics change things, or is it likely that upgrades would fit this year's frame? 

I ask because it's such a good looking bike, and it fits my needs, so I am considering it, but am a bit hesitant when it's the first year with discs, and things are changing so fast. 

By the way, isn't $1750 a bit steep for an Apex bike? Is it the discs that make it relatively more? Cause if you look at the road bikes, the F6, full carbon, Apex, is at $1900, and the 105 F5 is at $2300, while the F75X is only $1500. Just asking.

Oh, and Tango1, yours looks really nice. I understood it's a 53. Can I ask what your saddle height is? Thanks.


----------



## tmb

Im at work so cant post any pics but I will tell ya, it's a damn good looking bike.

It has 135mm rear hub spacing, which is the mtb standard. I'm guessing when the road world goes disc, they will switch from 130mm to 135mm. It uses mtb disc mount standards too, so compatibility shouldnt be a problem. When hydros come out they will bolt right on. 
We are currently using Stans Crest29 mtb wheels on our bikes w/ 35c cx tires tubeless and LOVING the setup!

To give everyone an idea of how much I like this bike, I havent ridden my LOOK 595 once this year. The freedom to turn whenever and wherever is addicting. Not to mention the reduced traffic on the dirt roads.

Its hard for me to answer about the bike being a good value cuz we race for a shop that carries Felt, so it was a no-brainer for us.

T


----------



## dumalam

Thanks, tmb. Well I have also been reading a lot of articles and forums and though there is some debate, it seems the clear momentum is towards 135 spacing for cyclocross and maybe even road bikes. The only other thing I'm unsure about is the issue of rotor sizes and if they are dependent of the mounts on the bike. But I'll keep reading. 

I can imagine what you mean about the fun and freedom of a good cross bike. And quite frankly, I'm just sick of close calls (and more) with cars and scooters and want to try to spend as little time as possible around them. 

Again, for someone coming from road, how do dics brakes (mechanical or hydraulic) compare with road brakes in terms of the need to tamper and adjust? Cause I can go for months, indeed years, without having to touch road brakes. How are your discs on your F65X (BB5s?)? Especially being ridden over rougher terrain. And how's the Apex in that respect?


----------



## cntryislandboy

i just want to thank everyone for there reviews and thoughts on this bike. when i return home from my deployment in november i plan on getting one. it just looks awesome to me. i, like a few others will be using this as a jack of all trades bike, with the addition of some road tires. the price is right where i need it to be, so i really have no complaints, now just got to check one out in person, and hope i like it as much as i think i will


----------



## voodoosand

*Photos*

I plan to take and post some good photos of it this weekend. Gotta find my local Glamour Shots. 

@dumalam: Definitely momentum towards 135 for rear. Also, different rotor sizes can fit with a simple swap of a mounting bracket (Avid makes them), within some limits. For example, the rotor will hit the chainstay if you go much bigger. The rear of the F65X could probably handle a 160mm if you want more power. 180mm would be weird and probably wouldn't fit and they'd all laugh at you.

I have very little experience with caliper road brakes, but I've gone for at most 3 summers without swapping out BB7 pads on my MTB. It's super easy though, 5 minutes. I switched to BB7s on the Felt (for the bigger pads and beefier rotors), so far so good (setup was more challenging than on MTB). Apex is good too, but no off-road yet: for now I'm on a trainer or on roads.


----------



## voodoosand

Here's three photos. In case anyone wants to know: tires are 25c Gatorskins, handlebar is a Salsa Cowbell 2, it's a 55cm frame and I added Gore cable housing for the derailleurs. 
My account isn't able to post links yet, so just remove the two spaces from this: 
imgur. com/ a/Zjet0


----------



## dumalam

voodoosand, thanks for the photos. The bike looks great. Really makes me want to go get one. How do you like it so far as a road bike with skinny tires? Not too heavy? How are the wheels and the Apex group? Have you had another Sram group or a Shimano group (I know there are functional differences) to compare it with? Thanks.


----------



## voodoosand

@dumalam: it's great with those tires and compared to the Fuji Cross 2.0 I had, the Felt feels stiffer, which makes it fun to stomp on. The whole thing is pretty light. I haven't weighed it but I think someone here said 20 lbs - sounds right (lightness is definitely nice, but I try not to keep too close track - slippery slope).

Wheels: they seem nice, sturdy (after curb-hopping, potholes & my 200 lbs) I am thinking about tubeless so I'll either try the stock wheels or buy some Crests like @tmb.

Apex is great, the shifting is clear and distinct which I really like. As far as road groups, I only have Shimano 105 experience. Apex seems "crisper" than 105, but in general very similar. As I'm learning the Sram double tap shifting I keep thinking I'm going to shift in the wrong direction at a crucial moment, but so far so good.


----------



## dumalam

Well, it sounds really good, though I guess I should try out the Sram shifting to make sure.


----------



## c-lo

looks like I screwed the pooch on my oder. my LBS just checked ordering a Felt for me and apparently delivery status is unknown right now. no stock. :mad2: 

my choices are to either ride what i got until one comes in or look around for something else like:

Focus Mares Ax 2.0 Disc CX Bike '12 > Complete Bikes > Cyclocross Bikes | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

anyone know the history on this bike?


----------



## dumalam

I don't know much, except that Focus have a cyclocross team which means that they have some expertise in the field, though they probably ride the carbon models. From the website, it does look like better value than the F65X. Regardless of the endless arguments of weight, function, and personal preference, 105 is certainly more valuable than Apex. As a roadie who has only ever ridden Shimano (Ultegra 6700 for the past few years which has worked flawlessly), I am hesitant to go for Apex. Although I'm sure most have good experiences, you hear and read about things like front shifting issues or endless adjustments.

There's the Focus, and then there's the Giant TCX (non disc) 105 equipped bike (here, outside the US) which can be had for much less. I'm mulling over the different possibilities myself. Of course, none of them look half as good as the F65X, and I do think I want discs. There are also differences in geometry - the Felt seems more road like, and the Focus appears less so. And then there are next year's bikes. It looks like there will be an explosion of disc models, both carbon (including Felt) and aluminium, so that is worth considering. Anyway, just some of my thoughts at the moment.


----------



## c-lo

I like shimano and have never had issues with it on my fuji (105 flight decks) except if I'm down in the horns I have a hard time reaching the brakes. even with a spacer in there. 

my LBS suggested any bike I got with I look at SRAM because they sit closer the bar. course, also depends on what bar you are running. getting fitted on thursday. so we'll see what bike I can fit on.


----------



## dragon

hi. any news about felt f65x ? any other bikes with disc under 1500 usd?


----------



## dragon

is the f65x available??????


----------



## CBus660R

dragon said:


> is the f65x available??????


Yes. My LBS has one in stock. If it was a 57 instead of a 60, that might not be the case! LOL


----------



## topendz

Folks I am looking at getting into CycloCross too and now you have added another bike to the list, I am already struggling to decide so maybe you can all help.

I am trying to decide between the Specialized Crux Comp Disk Apex and the X-Fire Rival.

The X-fire is on sale and is very close to the Crux price. I guess now I can add the F65X to the list. Now I am just getting plane confused LOL. What would you all choose out of the three. The X-Fire has no disks but is a full carbon frame. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## topendz

Sorry I forgot to add does anyone know who would stock the Felt F65X in the Toronto area?


----------



## Superdave3T

dumalam said:


> Thanks, tmb. Well I have also been reading a lot of articles and forums and though there is some debate, it seems the clear momentum is towards 135 spacing for cyclocross and maybe even road bikes. The only other thing I'm unsure about is the issue of rotor sizes and if they are dependent of the mounts on the bike. But I'll keep reading.
> 
> I can imagine what you mean about the fun and freedom of a good cross bike. And quite frankly, I'm just sick of close calls (and more) with cars and scooters and want to try to spend as little time as possible around them.
> 
> Again, for someone coming from road, how do dics brakes (mechanical or hydraulic) compare with road brakes in terms of the need to tamper and adjust? Cause I can go for months, indeed years, without having to touch road brakes. How are your discs on your F65X (BB5s?)? Especially being ridden over rougher terrain. And how's the Apex in that respect?


I would not exceed 160mm rotors on the front and rear. You'll see some 140mm front set ups this year and Ive seen a few rear prototypes even smaller although nothing in production AFAIK.

-SD


----------



## zentao

topendz said:


> Sorry I forgot to add does anyone know who would stock the Felt F65X in the Toronto area?


Cyclemotive on Bathurst near Queen says that they can get them. However I always find that their prices are exactly MSRP....


----------



## wrcRS

I have had a great time with my F65X. I replaced the seat and grip tape. The headset wore out quickly and will be replaced by a sealed setup (open ball and cage, seems like you wouldn't put that on a cross bike irreguardless of the price point.) Other than that its my do everything bike. Ride it everywhere.


----------



## Tim de Velo

I own a Felt F65X and love it. I've taken it on several different CX practice and race courses. It's a really great bike.

Having said this, I changed it from the stock specs, which are a bit strange (IMO).

1. I changed the calipers to BB7's. The price difference (OEM) between BB5's and BB7's are next to nothing, so why would you not put the BB7's on? I can understand not going with the new high-zoot BB7's, but the standard ones are really nice.

2. I've changed the the crankset. The OEM crankset is a 'standard' with a 130mm BDC. HUH? Why? It makes no sense. They put 46-38 tooth chainrings on it. That 38 is as small as you can get without changing the crankset to a compact. I'm running a 46-34 Force crankset, but most people probably want a 46-36. There's no excuse for it not coming with that setup. A 46-38 combo is great for a pro, but they aren't selling these to pro's, are they? Further, if you want to run a 46-38 on a compact, it's just a matter of changing the chainring....easy peasy.

3. I built up a set of race wheels and I've put a 12-30 Tiagra cassette on the stock (training) wheelset. It works just fine with the stock deraillers.


----------



## Superdave3T

Tim de Velo said:


> I own a Felt F65X and love it. I've taken it on several different CX practice and race courses. It's a really great bike.
> 
> Having said this, I changed it from the stock specs, which are a bit strange (IMO).
> 
> 1. I changed the calipers to BB7's. The price difference (OEM) between BB5's and BB7's are next to nothing, so why would you not put the BB7's on? I can understand not going with the new high-zoot BB7's, but the standard ones are really nice.
> 
> 2. I've changed the the crankset. The OEM crankset is a 'standard' with a 130mm BDC. HUH? Why? It makes no sense. They put 46-38 tooth chainrings on it. That 38 is as small as you can get without changing the crankset to a compact. I'm running a 46-34 Force crankset, but most people probably want a 46-36. There's no excuse for it not coming with that setup. A 46-38 combo is great for a pro, but they aren't selling these to pro's, are they? Further, if you want to run a 46-38 on a compact, it's just a matter of changing the chainring....easy peasy.
> 
> 3. I built up a set of race wheels and I've put a 12-30 Tiagra cassette on the stock (training) wheelset. It works just fine with the stock deraillers.


SRAM not offer a crankset with 110mm B.C.D. and 'cross rings in 2011 when your F65x was introduced for the 2012 model year. As soon as SRAM provided the BB30 crankset in 110mm B.C.D. with their 46/36t chainrings the specificaitons were updated and bikes were made so you suggest. I said the same thing to SRAM, "HUH? Why?" and they were kind enough to react and develop the rings we wanted. They couldn't do it instantly so we were left with two choices - wait 6 months for the 46/36t or start the 2012 model year with 46t/38t and change as soon as possible.

As one of the only disc brake bikes on the market in 2012; yes, some were sold to guys racing in the PRO ranks including a local fellow here who runs a 42t single (!).

Enjoy your bike,
-SD


----------



## Tim de Velo

OK, I understand the quandry. 

When I was looking for a SRAM BB30 compact crankset I saw they were limited. Ultimately, I put a Force crankset on mine. I understand how that would be too expensive for the F65X. If given the same problem, I might have taken a look at the FSA Gossamer or Energy cranksets as the stop-gap. Both were/are available with the right chainrings as a BB30.

What about the brake calipers? Just a price point thing?

What I didn't say in my initial write-up is how happy I am with not only the bike, but my choice of disc brakes. For a single stop, they make a little bit of a difference. Sure you can pull like hell on a canti and get it to stop OK. The real difference comes in race conditions after you've been hammering for 30 minutes. On my old bike I would be getting enough arm-pump in these situations that stopping would suck. I would definitely have to back up my brake zones just to get stopped. Not so with the discs. 1 or 2 fingers always does the job. It just reduces the work-load, which is really nice.

The bike handles really well. I'm not all that big, so it is plenty stiff (ask a 200+# guy to get a better answer). The front end tracks well even on some pretty rough descents. The fork seems like a good choice. I don't have a real good handle on how the bike absorbs bumps. For me, low tire pressures mask any bike deflections, so all I know is it's good enough.

In a nutshell, I think the F65X is a damn fine bike for the price. While some of the component spec is/was wonky, these things have been reduced and they aren't really any different than what comes from the competition (for more $$$). Well done, Felt.


----------



## Zachariah

Any idea what those CXR3 wheels weigh? Someone told me 1550g.....be he was selling them to me.


----------

